
Taking over Laravel Nova Admin Panel via an XSS Attack - securedeveloper
https://cyberpanda.la/blog/taking-over-laravel-nova-admin-panel-via-xss-attack
======
securedeveloper
While doing a penetration-test for a client we found a dangerous XSS in
Laravel Nova version 1, sharing here the details so you can apply proper
remediation if needed.

